# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wielinga (Groenlo)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wielinga

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Den Papendiek, Groenlo

Adres: Buitenschans 28, Groenlo

Website: www.huisartsen-denpapendiek.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wielinga*

----------

